# The Cavs



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I hope you Spurs fans don't get upset but Cleveland will win in 7 games!!!


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

You really think so . Don't the Spurs have more play-off experience??
I really dont care either way. The Cavs sure made the Pistons look stupid
Duckjunky


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I dont think its possible, but i would love to see it happen.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Spurs in 5


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I think it will take six but the spurs will win.

I think Lebron will get on track and make some baskets, that is all the difference last night.

I don't really like the spurs but they do have a lot of experience with, as on sports center they said "the 69 yr old Robert Orry."


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I am looking for my white flag, The fat lady is warming up to sing,

But Yogie said" it not over till it's over"

Springer: Orry is not 69, he is my age 59, plays like he is 29


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

280IM said:


> I hope you Spurs fans don't get upset but Cleveland will win in 7 games!!!


Next year??? :huh:


----------

